# Desktop Using DLINK DWA 130 wireless N usb adaptor can't connect to WIFI



## bloodmage74 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone this is my first time posting on the net asking for help concerning my desktop.
So basically I just moved to a new place sharing the internet with the people upstairs and bought a DWA 130 wireless N usb adapter for my desktop , my lap top is using the same wifi and works great but on my desktop it says that i am connected but i have no internet access (yellow triangle with exclamation mark)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Did the adapter come with drivers to install? 
Try also going to Control Panel>Network and Internet> Network and Sharing Center. Click 'change adapter settings', then right click on your connection. Click Properties, then click Properties under Internet Protocol Version 4. If they are not already set this way, set the IP address and DNS settings to obtain an IP address automatically. Then click Ok.


----------



## bloodmage74 (Apr 29, 2013)

yes it did and i have tried doing everything you suggested , now I am barely connected to the internet (sent bytes 191250 received bytes 175603)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure the adapter is set to use the same wireless standard (a, b, g, or n) as the access point? Also, if encryption is enabled on the network, is the adapter properly set to use the same encryption standard and passphrase?


----------

